# cartas sinópticas anteriores a 1940



## nmca (19 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

Olá a todos, á o meo primeiro post, e gostaria de me apresentar. Sou Geógrafo, e a minha área de interesse prende-se muito com a climatologia e meteorologia. Goataria de saber se alguém me pode ajudar a encontrar na net cartas sinópticas, de superfície ou em altitude de datas anteriores a 1940.
Agradeço desde já a todos pela atenção dispensada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2009 às 14:21)

nmca disse:


> Olá a todos, á o meo primeiro post, e gostaria de me apresentar. Sou Geógrafo, e a minha área de interesse prende-se muito com a climatologia e meteorologia. Goataria de saber se alguém me pode ajudar a encontrar na net cartas sinópticas, de superfície ou em altitude de datas anteriores a 1940.
> Agradeço desde já a todos pela atenção dispensada.



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/

Neste site deve haver aquilo que procura.


----------



## nmca (19 Mar 2009 às 17:23)

Muito obrigado, é difícil encontrar cartas de datas anteriores a 1950, e que contemplem o atlantico norte.


----------

